# Berlusconi:"Giusto che io venda. E vendo a chi mette i soldi"



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi:"Giusto che io venda. E vendo a chi mette i soldi"*

Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
"Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"
*

Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto. Brocchi resta? Non lo so ancora''.*


----------



## LukeLike (25 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai dai


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

EVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


lo sapevo che buttava fuori tutta la verità prima delle elezioni per guadagnare voti.

EVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## de sica (25 Maggio 2016)

Siamo al countdown. E' QUASI fatta

E' tempo di risorgere


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Nooo, sta mentendo solo per guadagnare voti. E' finita raga.








Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

Se ce lo mette in c. anche stavolta vado ad Arcore con una camion di statuette del duomo e gliele sparo a mitraglia in testa


----------



## sion (25 Maggio 2016)

bugie elettorali..fossi in voi non esulterei troppo


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2016)

Io credo di più alle parole di Fu Yixiang............
Dai che ci siamo.....


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"



O dalla cina o dal petrolio?????? cioè?????? c'è un'altra cordata misteriosa araba?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

speriamo non siano chiacchere elettorali al contrario....


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> O dalla cina o dal petrolio?????? cioè?????? c'è un'altra cordata misteriosa araba?



no era per fare un discorso generale ovviamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> O dalla cina o dal petrolio?????? cioè?????? c'è un'altra cordata misteriosa araba?



Ma non penso, sarà la sua solita filastrocca su "da quando sono entrati i petroldollari nel calcio..."


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"


Occhio ragazzi che siamo in campagna elettorale, calma. E poi la Ronzulli, Suma, Serafini e Ruiu dicono che non vende


----------



## wfiesso (25 Maggio 2016)

che si sia esposto così è una notizia buonissima, però che lo faccia a Porta a Porta, poco prima delle elezioni mi puzza davvero troppo... comunque è chiaro che si concluderà tutto entro breve, nel bene o nel male, quindi la sofferenza sarà breve stavolta


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

A questo punto non può essere più un teatrino...lo escludo nella maniera più categorica.Oggi si è esposto per la prima volta in maniera NETTA...non si torna più indietro da queste dichiarazioni.


----------



## Aron (25 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Occhio ragazzi che siamo in campagna elettorale, calma. E poi la Ronzulli, Suma, Serafini e Ruiu dicono che non vende



Ruiu ha il vizio di trasformare le sue opinioni in notizie, e a quelle stesse notizie si affeziona. 
Con questo atteggiamento non farà mai un salto di qualità come giornalista.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A questo punto non può essere più un teatrino...lo escludo nella maniera più categorica.Oggi si è esposto per la prima volta in maniera NETTA...non si torna più indietro da queste dichiarazioni.



L'unico modo per uscirne a questo punto è

"L'investimento che volevano fare i cinesi era solo iniziale"


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma non penso, sarà la sua solita filastrocca su "da quando sono entrati i petroldollari nel calcio..."



Eh ma si è fissato con sti petroldollari... mi andrebbe bene pure lo sceicco, per carità....


----------



## de sica (25 Maggio 2016)

Seconde me se avesse detto il contrario, tipo: "non vendo, vorrei imprenditori italiani, voglio vincere prima di lasciare"
vi sareste comunque depressi. Dice qualcosa di positivo e, probabilmente, veritiero, in linea con l'esclusiva, e comunque pensate sia tutta una balla elettorale. In qualunque dei casi alcuni di voi sono troppo negativi, amici miei


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per uscirne a questo punto è
> 
> "L'investimento che volevano fare i cinesi era solo iniziale"


Ha detto che passa la mano.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

per me ha detto che vende e che rimane come presidente-immagine (presidente onorario). parlando del suo brand in Cina ha implicitamente ammesso che vende in Cina. i petroldollari riprendono i suoi discorsi degli anni passati.
lette così mi paiono molto chiare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Maggio 2016)

Lo dicevo che quel Fu era solo un interista va...


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

é fatta...dichiarazione ufficiale che vende.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Che ridere Fu a telelombardia stasera farà una figura di melma..


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Uno stacca un attimo va ad allenarsi e quando torna a casa ZAAC Berlusconi conferma NETTAMENTE???
Dio mio dio mio dio mio.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi questa volta ci siamo .... Aspettiamo solo la chiusura di San Sal  ....

Galatioto verrà ricordato tra 10 anni come il liberatore dalla grande oppressione Berlusconiana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'unico modo per uscirne a questo punto è
> 
> "L'investimento che volevano fare i cinesi era solo iniziale"


Mi aspettavo un: "Ahia, la vedo nera ragazzi"


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Che ridere Fu a telelombardia stasera farà una figura di melma..



Ma FU , COSA DICE ??? Non vende Berlusconi ???
Che FAIL sto Fu ..


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

A telelombardai Ravezzano continua a dire che Robin Li ha smentito(anche se non dicono la fonte) e che berlusconi non sa se vendere ai cinesi o a chi ha il petrolio( anche se quelli col cervello hanno saputo interpretare le sue dichiarazioni)

P.S. Suma è triste...addio milan channel


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto che passa la mano.



Dovrebbe


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A telelombardai Ravezzano continua a dire che Robin Li ha smentito(anche se non dicono la fonte) e che berlusconi non sa se vendere ai cinesi o a chi ha il petrolio( anche se quelli col cervello hanno saputo interpretare le sue dichiarazioni)
> 
> P.S. Suma è triste...addio milan channel



Madonna quanto GODO , fratelli rossonero GODIAMONE TUTTI !!!


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A telelombardai Ravezzano continua a dire che Robin Li ha smentito(anche se non dicono la fonte) e che berlusconi non sa se vendere ai cinesi o a chi ha il petrolio( anche se quelli col cervello hanno saputo interpretare le sue dichiarazioni)
> 
> P.S. Suma è triste...addio milan channel



Su twitter mi ha bannato, mi resta facebook, ma aspetto SPERO buone notizie prima


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma FU , COSA DICE ??? Non vende Berlusconi ???
> Che FAIL sto Fu ..



Vediamo cosa dice...sicuramente si arrampicherà sugli

Sicuramente dirà che Berlusconi ha voluto depistare tutti e non ha fatto intendere a chi vuole vendere..anche se in realtà ha detto chiaramente Cina.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"



Mi sanguinano gli occhi di gioia


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Io la butto li... Ma non è che domani nel cda di Fininvest danno l'ok a procedere con i cinesi?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

voglio sentire le parole direttamente comunque....perche a quanto ho letto avrebbe detto "voglio vendere ecc ecc MA solo a chi sono sicuro che darà un futuro ecc ecc"

che potrebbe anche suonare come "voglio vendere MA chi vuole acquistarlo al momento NON va bene"

sia chiaro...in questo momento anche io sono molto ottimista ma vado cauto perche conosco bene il soggetto in questione


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Io la butto li... Ma non è che domani nel cda di Fininvest danno l'ok a procedere con i cinesi?



Hanno già fatto tutto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Io la butto li... Ma non è che domani nel cda di Fininvest danno l'ok a procedere con i cinesi?



Non dirmi queste cose che sono vecchio e infarto ... Magari fratello magariii


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Io la butto li... Ma non è che domani nel cda di Fininvest danno l'ok a procedere con i cinesi?



L'ok è già stato da un pezzo, si va avanti.


----------



## ignaxio (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> P.S. Suma è triste...addio milan channel



Adesso Voglio Campopiano direttore di Milan Channel


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *


----------



## ildemone85 (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"



resto cauto, l'eventuale farsa-bis sarebbe qualcosa di assolutamente allucinante e senza senso, vediamo cosa succede


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Hanno già fatto tutto.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dirmi queste cose che sono vecchio e infarto ... Magari fratello magariii





DannySa ha scritto:


> L'ok è già stato da un pezzo, si va avanti.



Io intendevo un passo verso il preliminare... Cmq è solo una mia speculazione


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"



Lo ha detto solo per cortesia, non vende!


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



Saró un inguaribile pessimista, ma solo a me spaventano un sacco queste dichiarazioni? Non vorrei che si fosse accorto che i tifosi rossoneri vogliono la vendita e che spinga dalla parte del si per accogliere consensi.
Anche se dubito i cinesi si facciano usare per i suoi giochini (se dovesse aver gia detto no)
Sono un po combattuto, speriamo.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Saró un inguaribile pessimista, ma solo a me spaventano un sacco queste dichiarazioni? Non vorrei che si fosse accorto che i tifosi rossoneri vogliono la vendita e che spinga dalla parte del si per accogliere consensi.
> Anche se dubito i cinesi si facciano usare per i suoi giochini (se dovesse aver gia detto no)
> Sono un po combattuto, speriamo.



se vabbè saremmo alla follia...
avrà un vita politica e vorrà mantenere credibilità anche dopo queste elezioni..
non è che si spu... per le elezioni di roma..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



Dichiarazioni troppo belle e troppo intelligenti... no tutta propaganda... mi fido di Fu


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo un: "Ahia, la vedo nera ragazzi"



Non sono ancora ottimista.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



Oddio, i Cinesi che vivono e lavorano a Milano non è che abbiano tutto sto amore per il Berlusca, ma magari i Cinesi di Cina hanno le notizie filtrate da qualche suo adepto che ha influenze sul governo di Pechino 

Intanto Pompilio sclera come una mammoletta, per lui è tutta una bufala.
Suma sembra depresso.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Fate Ciaone a Ravezzani, Fu, Montanari Capuano soumaro ecc ecc...Possibilmente in cinese.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> Io intendevo un passo verso il preliminare... Cmq è solo una mia speculazione



Stai zenza pensier'


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> A questo punto non può essere più un teatrino...lo escludo nella maniera più categorica.Oggi si è esposto per la prima volta in maniera NETTA...non si torna più indietro da queste dichiarazioni.



Calma,calma che se dopo le elezioni la trattativa salta dira sicuramente
che i cinesi si sono ritirati,lui ha fatto di tutto per il bene del Milan e bla,bla,bla,
in modo che alla fine non gli si possa imputare nulla come ha sempre fatto..


----------



## markjordan (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *


la sintesi e' sempre quella
se sborsano vendo
x cui se l'offerta cinese e' seria x lui e' gia venduto (x i cinesi dopo aver analizzato bene tutto )
io penso che galatioto ha parlato perche' sicuro (da mesi trattavano)
che S voglia garanzie sugli investimenti futuri e' d'obbligo x NOI

resta che ci credero' dopo l'ufficialita' , non bastano indizi e intenzioni


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> se vabbè saremmo alla follia...
> avrà un vita politica e vorrà mantenere credibilità anche dopo queste elezioni..
> non è che si spu... per le elezioni di roma..



Le promesse politiche (senza scendere in discorsi politici che non é questa la sede) non le ha mai mantenute.
Le percentuali dimostrano che ormai pochi italiani lo credono attendibile.
Spero non sia una mossa disperata di recupero


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

è impensabile che un qualsiasi gruppo investa 700 milioni di euro per puntare al decimo posto, quindi la garanzia di investimenti segue la capacità di acquisto.

poi come detto da altri, ed io sono il primo ad augurarmelo, gli investimenti saranno forti i primi anni (anche per lo stadio), poi saremo indipendenti, modello Bayern.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Le promesse politiche (senza scendere in discorsi politici che non é questa la sede) non le ha mai mantenute.
> Le percentuali dimostrano che ormai pochi italiani lo credono attendibile.
> Spero non sia una mossa disperata di recupero



In caso di fallimento sarebbe la mossa che lo distruggerebbe definitivamente altrochè recupero...non è scemo finob a questo punto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


>



Non mischiamo il profano con il nostro unico Dio:
stasera dobbiamo necessariamente aggiornare il santuario


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Calma,calma che se dopo le elezioni la trattativa salta dira sicuramente
> che i cinesi si sono ritirati,lui ha fatto di tutto per il bene del Milan e bla,bla,bla,
> in modo che alla fine non gli si possa imputare nulla come ha sempre fatto..


Se vabbè ragazzi non è autodistruttivo fino a questo punto...il teatrino bis è tutto fuorchè una mossa intelligente.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Calma,calma che se dopo le elezioni la trattativa salta dira sicuramente
> che i cinesi si sono ritirati,lui ha fatto di tutto per il bene del Milan e bla,bla,bla,
> in modo che alla fine non gli si possa imputare nulla come ha sempre fatto..



Quindi un guru dello sport mondiale come Galatioto si sput.. per le amministrative 2016 in Italia?
Credo ci sia un limite al potere persuasivo del padrone di Dudù e Dudina


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2016)

Il 15 aprile Sal Galatioto disse in 6-8 settimane si puo chiudere.

Ci siamo quasi.


----------



## de sica (25 Maggio 2016)

Incomincio a sentire il *RUMORE DEI NEMICI*


----------



## dottor Totem (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



L'esposizione mediatica è un chiaro segno di volontà di vendere. Le parole sembrano quelle giuste di chi è arrivato ad una decisione, speriamo che i cinesi mettano nero su bianco le loro intenzioni e soprattutto mettano i soldi sul banco.


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> In caso di fallimento sarebbe la mossa che lo distruggerebbe definitivamente altrochè recupero...non è scemo finob a questo punto.



Assolutamente vero, peró lo sai che ormai é bollito é capace di pensare che puo sempre vincere a Roma e poi recuperare la storia dei cinesi con una dichiarazione di innocenza


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero, peró lo sai che ormai é bollito é capace di pensare che puo sempre vincere a Roma e poi recuperare la storia dei cinesi con una dichiarazione di innocenza



No secondo me è ben consapevole dell'ira dei tifosi e punta alle elezioni del 2018 o prima..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Raga su topcalcio24 a breve parlano del Milan con Fu.


----------



## kollaps (25 Maggio 2016)

Sono in lacrime, ma neanche tanto sorpreso visto che per me la cessione era inevitabile ed ormai cosa fatta. 
Manca poco alla liberazione


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



Le dichiarazioni sono molto importanti, non definitive tuttavia. In ogni caso vorrei sottolineare che in quest'ultima settimana ha aperto per ben due volte alla cessione della maggioranza in maniera inequivocabile. Cosa che non avvenne nemmeno un anno fa con mr. Bee.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Quindi un guru dello sport mondiale come Galatioto si sput.. per le amministrative 2016 in Italia?
> Credo ci sia un limite al potere persuasivo del padrone di Dudù e Dudina



Conoscendo il soggetto io finche non vedo una foto o un video di Berlusconi
che stringe la mano ad almeno uno di questi cinesi che ad oggi ancora non
si capisce chi e quali siano prendo tutto con le molle, soprattutto dopo mr. B
e con le elezioni alle porte..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mischiamo il profano con il nostro unico Dio:
> stasera dobbiamo necessariamente aggiornare il santuario


Eccolo eccolo che fa capolino nel Thread più importante di SEMPRE .

I giovani non capiranno


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

Madonna quanto godo ragazzi


----------



## Crox93 (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> No secondo me è ben consapevole dell'ira dei tifosi e punta alle elezioni del 2018 o prima..



Spero di cuore tu abbia ragione, vedremo


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Conoscendo il soggetto io finche non vedo una foto o un video di Berlusconi
> che stringe la mano ad almeno uno di questi cinesi che ad oggi ancora non
> si capisce chi e quali siano prendo tutto con le molle, soprattutto dopo mr. B
> e con le elezioni alle porte..



Ti straquoto in pieno amico mio


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Maggio 2016)

#iocredoancorainfurio

#nonvendeaicomunisti

#italmilanoraesempre

#brocchinuovoferguson


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Madonna insopportabili ravezzani e co.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Secondo Fu la tv di STATO CINESE sente e riporta senza filtri una notizia che arriva dall'estero. 
Credibile.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Il 15 aprile Sal Galatioto disse in 6-8 settimane si puo chiudere.
> 
> Ci siamo quasi.



Il 15 aprile dall'anno prossimo sarà San Sal Galatioto da Castellammare del golfo provincia di Ny.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *



Più di questo non so cosa può dire, ha detto sul primo canale nazionale che vende ai cinesi, ora manca solo la firma.


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Secondo Fu la tv di STATO CINESE sente e riporta senza filtri una notizia che arriva dall'estero.
> Credibile.



Fu è palesemente censurato dallo stesso governo Cinese ed incaricato dallo stesso di sviare sulla questione,probabilmente vogliono fare il tutto più in segreto possibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (25 Maggio 2016)

Fu ha parlato quasi solo di Li, dicendo che se c'è la smentita (non ufficializzata, ma riportata da un giornalista italiano) vuol dire che Li non è nella cordata. Per il resto tutte domande inutili con Ordine e Suma a rimarcare in sottofondo ogni minimo dubbio di Fu. 
Alla domanda finale: il Milan lo comprate? Non si è sentita la risposta... e Ravezzani incredibilmente non ha cercato di recuperare la linea..
Una schifezza
Giornalismo spazzatura


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Ha detto che vende .Stop. Un altro teatro non è più concepibile,ne uscirebbe distrutto.Magari guadagna voti per queste elezioni ma ne perde un infinità per le prossime più importanti...Ormai la partita è chiusa.


----------



## Theochedeo (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fu ha parlato quasi solo di Li, dicendo che se c'è la smentita (non ufficializzata, ma riportata da un giornalista italiano) vuol dire che Li non è nella cordata. Per il resto tutte domande inutili con Ordine e Suma a rimarcare in sottofondo ogni minimo dubbio di Fu.
> Alla domanda finale: il Milan lo comprate? Non si è sentita la risposta... e Ravezzani incredibilmente non ha cercato di recuperare la linea..
> Una schifezza
> Giornalismo spazzatura



hahahahahah 

dai ragazzi non stiamo dietro a sti qua..


----------



## Black (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"



Bè ragazzi ormai manca poco... cosa deve dire di più?? vero che con Silvio non si sa mai, ma se pure lui la mette così possiamo dire che è (quasi) fatta. Mi aspettavo che da vespa andasse a ribadire le solite cose, che lui non vende agli stranieri, che il Milan è un affare di cuore. Mi ha stupito veramente!
speriamo non ci sia l'ennesimo colpo di scena.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Fu ha parlato quasi solo di Li, dicendo che se c'è la smentita (non ufficializzata, ma riportata da un giornalista italiano) vuol dire che Li non è nella cordata. Per il resto tutte domande inutili con Ordine e Suma a rimarcare in sottofondo ogni minimo dubbio di Fu.
> Alla domanda finale: il Milan lo comprate? Non si è sentita la risposta... e Ravezzani incredibilmente non ha cercato di recuperare la linea..
> Una schifezza
> Giornalismo spazzatura



Ho sentito anche io, qualcosa di assurdo.. Palesemente le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi hanno cambiato i loro piani! Suma fa risate di circostanza, dovrebbe fare i salti di gioia e si vede che sta morendo dentro


----------



## SmokingBianco (25 Maggio 2016)

Calma, quello è capace di tutto e non ci sono penali, ergo finchè non firma io me ne starei buono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''. *


Non il brand Milan, ma il brand Berlusconi  Berlusconi come Mao: Mao Tse-tungusoni


----------



## SmokingBianco (25 Maggio 2016)




----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Ordine sta male nega la realtà...Suma è triste e incavolato nero...quasi isterico..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Ma sta benedetta smentita di Robin Li dove cacchio è??? sono due ore che lo dicono.


----------



## Il Genio (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Eccolo eccolo che fa capolino nel Thread più importante di SEMPRE .
> 
> I giovani non capiranno



Favalli???


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Favalli???



Sì il Dio LaBBarba, se è tornato tra noi forse stavolta è fatta davvero.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Favalli???



Eh... Labbarba.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Favalli???




DIOLABbbbarba !!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Favalli???



In una sezione dovrebbe esserci ancora il topic storico.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Raga un dettaglio riportato da SportMediaset sulle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, c'è scritto "Ma io ho preso contatti con entrambi quei mondi (Cina e Arabo)"


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In una sezione dovrebbe esserci ancora il topic storico.



Volevi dire il Santuario forse.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

*Restate on topic.*


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"


Silvio Berlusconi dichiara che è giusto vendere a chi mette i soldi per far tornare grande il Milan. E lo fa a quindici giorni dall'accordo quadro del 10 maggio scorso in cui le parti hanno convenuto oggetto, PREZZO, tempi e modalità di pagamento. Chi aveva dubbi sul soggetto farebbe bene a toglierseli dalla testa. Esercizio intellettuale inutile.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"
> *
> 
> Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto''.*



Comunque aspettiamo l'intervento integrale, magari cambia la prospettiva.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Ha risposto anche ad una domanda su Brocchi, se resta anche la prossima stagione, dicendo "non lo so ancora"


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2016)

e allora vendi! e subito!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

Dai ragazzi direi che ci siamo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (25 Maggio 2016)

Se è una balla stavolta ci ammazza, e ammazza pure lui. Sarebbe dura riprendersi da una batosta simile


----------



## Nick (25 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non mischiamo il profano con il nostro unico Dio:
> stasera dobbiamo necessariamente aggiornare il santuario


Il FavazzaFanClub, mitologico 
Comunque dai che ci siamo!


----------



## VonVittel (25 Maggio 2016)

Il mio unico, piccolo dubbio, sta nel fatto che una parte di me teme che siano dichiarazioni per raccattare voti in vista delle elezioni. Però daì, nel complesso, mi ritengo molto ottimista  
Se dovesse andare in porto la cessione, la data della firma avrà il valore di un 25 aprile per me, ve lo dico


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga un dettaglio riportato da SportMediaset sulle dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, c'è scritto "Ma io ho preso contatti con entrambi quei mondi (Cina e Arabo)"


Cosa dovrebbe implicare? C'è un'esclusiva con i cinesi, è ovvio che sta trattando solo con loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Cosa dovrebbe implicare? C'è un'esclusiva con i cinesi, è ovvio che sta trattando solo con loro



Mah , in realtà il discorso è logico ... Dove ci sono più soldi? Cina e Arabi .. Avrà cercato lì a chi vendere e L ha trovato nei cinesi .


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Firma del preliminare prima delle elezioni magari 1-2 giorni prima delle elezionI?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Campopiano riporta in anteprima le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi a Porta a Porta:
> "Vendo a chi mette mette i soldi per squadra. E i soldi vengono o dalla Cina o dal petrolio. La cosa più saggia e giusta è che io passi la mano, contano i soldi che metteranno nel Milan per farlo tornare grande. Se resto con un ruolo? La forza del mio brand in Cina è molto nota"
> *
> 
> Berlusconi a Porta a Porta: "Ho dichiarato la mia decisione di vendere il Milan. Tuttavia penso che l'ultima decisione del presidente Berlusconi circa la squadra debba essere saggia e giusta. A questo punto credo di dover passare la mano a qualcuno in grado di immettere quei fondi che permettano di rilanciare la squadra. E non sono tanto i soldi che devono versare alla Fininvest bensì quelli che chi acquista deve impegnarsi a mettere nel Milan ogni anno oppure subito. Questi soldi provengono dalla Cina o dal petrolio. Mio futuro ruolo? Tutti quelli che sono venuti al tavolo delle trattative hanno affermato che il brand Berlusconi è importante, soprattutto in Cina dove sono molto conosciuto. Brocchi resta? Non lo so ancora''.*



Le parole sono buone, ma visto il personaggio bisogna anche capire come le ha dette o la gestualità.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Firma del preliminare prima delle elezioni magari 1-2 giorni prima delle elezionI?



Direi subito dopo il 5 giugno. E il cda Fininvest in programma, se non erro, domani, è ingiustamente sottovalutato in ottica cessione.


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Firma del preliminare prima delle elezioni magari 1-2 giorni prima delle elezionI?


Secondo me a questo punto può starci..
O comunque ci spero


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Tra 5 minuti Berlusconi dovrebbe intervenire in diretta a Telelombardia.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2016)

Ravezzani dice che tra 5 minuti avranno in onda Berlusconi...


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi tra 5 minuti interverrà a Top Calcio 24.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2016)

Che hype!


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

Si salvi chi può


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Conferma definitiva in faccia a Suma?


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Ripeterà quello che ha detto da vespa


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ripeterà quello che ha detto da vespa


Conoscendo il personaggio potrebbbe dire anche l'esatto opposto


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ripeterà quello che ha detto da vespa



Probabilmente.A sto giro c'è anche Suma in studio.


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Dott. Donati


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Conoscendo il personaggio potrebbbe dire anche l'esatto opposto



Ahaha veramente.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Sta confermando... sta confermando....


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Da come parla questo VENDE, è PALESE.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Ripeterà quello che ha detto da vespa



Classico lessico berlusconiano. Giro dei media, annuncio urbi et orbi, segnale verde per Marina e Cannatelli: domani c'è il Consiglio di Amministrazione di Fininvest...


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

molto vago..


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Perchè non c'è Ruiu??? Perchè??? Lui che rideva sempre, PERCHE'???


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Tono rassegnatissimo, quasi stanco, e conferma TUTTO.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Sta parlando di Cina....


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Bibite energetiche -----> Mr Pink.


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

sta parlando di ricerca di acquirenti..


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

Mi sento che domani succede qualcosa


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

sta parlando dello Studio americano di Galatioto, sta confermando che stanno mandando avanti la due diligence, sta confermando che stanno scrivendo tutte le clausole...


----------



## Hellscream (25 Maggio 2016)

Ancora la roba dei 3 anni presidente


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

sarebbero i cinesi a volere silvio altri 3 anni...bah


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Conferma tutto, si mette nelle mani di Galatioto, dice che lo hanno trovato e conferma l'interesse dei cinesi.
Siamo avantissimo.


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi ribadisce i concetti di Porta a Porta.... Vuole nuovi proprietari abbienti e cita direttamente i cinesi come bacino di utenza prediletto x il futuro, ormai senza filtro parla esclusivamente di investitori cinesi e cita Galatiolo in quanto intermediario x la due diligenze che è già stata avviata, conferma che vuole rimanere come presidente x tre anni... Immagino onorario... 

Insomma conferma tutto quanto già sapevamo ma di persona...


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

ItalMilan solo nel caso andasse male la cessione, quindi o si cede o è finita.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

per me, ma queste sono MERE SENSAZIONI PERSONALI, parla già come l'ex proprietario del Milan.


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Hanno valutato le offerte di 12 gruppi di acquirenti nell'ultimo anno


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per me, ma queste sono MERE SENSAZIONI PERSONALI, parla già come l'ex proprietario del Milan.



Per come la vedo io parla come uno che non può fare altro che vendere, anzi è NECESSARIO.


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mi sento che domani succede qualcosa


E' certo. Vuole accelerare il passo. Galatioto ed i suoi hanno probabilmente bloccato mezza Europa tra allenatore, dirigenti, e giocatori, e non possono tenere a lungo ferme queste persone. Non vuole perdere tempo e non vuole far perdere tempo a nessuno.


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

lui pensa che sti cinesi siano seri...dai


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi sta dicendo che i fondi con cui lo studio americano li ha portati a trattare gli appaiono come entità SERIE.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> lui pensa che sti cinesi siano seri...dai



Ma interfans non ti piace?


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi: stiamo cercando di accelerare le negoziazioni proprio per la campagna acquisti. I cinesi mi hanno chiesto di essere il regista della campagna acquisti.


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

mexes alex balotelli se ne vanno per fine contratto


----------



## danykz (25 Maggio 2016)

Daje ragazzi!!! Ci siamo!!!! Si brinda!!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

*Berlusconi: se le cose non dovessero andare in porto, ci sarà un Milan tutto italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno pazienza, la soluzione degli italiani non è facile. Comunque queste società con qui stiamo negoziando sono entità serie. Loro comunque non avranno mano libera vogliono me come regista, visto che non conoscono il calcio. Stiamo accelerando visto che il mercato sta aprendo. Alex Mexes Boateng ed altri partiranno. Poi altri nomi sul mercato. Balotelli finisce il contratto con noi.Se non ci sarà un acquirente che non soddisfi le mie richieste, Milan competitivo e tanti investimenti, allora mi tengo il Milan. Io speravo nell'italiano (tramite il video Facebook) ma non si è fatto vedere nessuno.*


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi è stato richiesto dai cinesi per mantenere la regia sul mercato.


----------



## DannySa (25 Maggio 2016)

Intanto dice che si sta cercando di fare tutto in maniera veloce per avere la possibilità di progettare la prossima stagione.


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sta dicendo che i fondi con cui lo studio americano li ha portati a trattare gli appaiono come entità SERIE.



.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Maggio 2016)

O mamma mia!!! Berlu da Ravezzani dice che i cinesi* lo hanno delegato di fare mercato* perchè loro non hanno conoscenza del mercato europeo....noooooooooooooo!!!! Basta cò sti dueeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Didaco (25 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli via


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma interfans non ti piace?



?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: se le cose non dovessero andare in porto, ci sarà un Milan tutto italiano. Ma i tifosi non hanno pazienza, la soluzione degli italiani non è facile. Comunque queste società con qui stiamo negoziando sono entità serie. Loro comunque non avranno mano libera vogliono me come regista, visto che non conoscono il calcio. Stiamo accelerando visto che il mercato sta aprendo. Alex Mexes Boateng ed altri partiranno. Poi altri nomi sul mercato. Balotelli finisce il contratto con noi. Se non ci sarà un acquirente che non soddisfi le mie richieste, Milan competitivo e tanti investimenti, allora mi tengo il Milan. Io speravo nell'italiano (tramite il video Facebook) ma non si è fatto vedere nessuno.*


.

Quotate per favore


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> O mamma mia!!! Berlu da Ravezzani dice che i cinesi* lo hanno delegato di fare mercato* perchè loro non hanno conoscenza del mercato europeo....noooooooooooooo!!!! Basta cò sti dueeeeeeee!!!!!


Riuscite a lamentarvi pure in un momento come questo? Io sto godendo come un maiale a livelli assurdi


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque per me le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi sono ininfluenti, in un senso o nell'altro. Resto ottimista esclusivamente perché ci sono Galatioto, advisor internazionale che non ha il minimo bisogno di fama, e Campopiano, giornalista che le sta prendendo praticamente tutte e continua a dire che la trattativa prosegue positivamente.


----------

